# clicking noise when braking



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

fcdacar said:


> is tick tick tick as I stop, it only happens during low speed.
> iz not alloy, and I dont have hub caps on them( is tat why?)
> 
> also, I bought a drum kit from coutesy nissan a while ago, jus didnt have the time to work on it. is there a detail tutorial about intalling those?(even better wiz pictures)


Yes this is the rear drums, mine does the same. Others have also reported this problem
The service writer said to clean the shoes, did that, it stopped the problem for about 2 days.
next replace shoes, then drums..
I have not got that far yet. Nobody has actually reported how they got rid of this that I have read, but Ive only been on the forum for 3 yrs.
Let us know if you fix it and how....
Good Luck....


----------



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

dappa1 said:


> u need to replace the springs in the drum. most auto parts stores (pepboys, autozone ) carry them as a kit (around $14 per wheel) besure to spray some brake cleaner on drum components when installing springs.


are the springs possibility be included in the kit that I bought from courtesy nissan?


----------



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

this is soooo annoy!!!!!!!!
almost every time i hit the brake, this is so clicking sound, possibility from rear. does anyone have any clue where it could be coming from?

my tires are ok, less than 20,000 on it so it shouldnt be that.
rear has stock drums. 


98 200sx se. GA


thx


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Has anyone recently been into the rear drums? Is it a steady clicking sound that reduces in frequency as you slow your speed?

Is it just a single click or does it tick tick tick tick as you stop? Do you have hub caps over steelies or alloy wheels or no wheel covers at all?


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

u need to replace the springs in the drum. most auto parts stores (pepboys, autozone ) carry them as a kit (around $14 per wheel) besure to spray some brake cleaner on drum components when installing springs.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

if that's the problem also grease the backing plate...or it'll squeel on decel...

There is a place on the backing plate where the shoes rub it...not the brake material but the metal it is mated to...shold be like three raised spots on the backing plate...a little grease is all. Common cause of squeel on toyota's when a rear drum cleaning occured...

But that's just you do that ;D


----------



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

SonsofWisdom said:


> Has anyone recently been into the rear drums? Is it a steady clicking sound that reduces in frequency as you slow your speed?
> 
> Is it just a single click or does it tick tick tick tick as you stop? Do you have hub caps over steelies or alloy wheels or no wheel covers at all?



is tick tick tick as I stop, it only happens during low speed.
iz not alloy, and I dont have hub caps on them( is tat why?) 

also, I bought a drum kit from coutesy nissan a while ago, jus didnt have the time to work on it. is there a detail tutorial about intalling those?(even better wiz pictures)


----------



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

finallllllllly fixed, had to take the drums apart, there is a lil adjuster gear and it moves everytime you press brake, the adjuster came off the where it supposed to be and its kinda hanging on one of the springs, and thats where the ticking sound came from. 

trying to get into the drums is realli PITA, I had to use a C clamp to get the brake shoes back in as well. 

thx for the helps everyone


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

fcdacar said:


> finallllllllly fixed, had to take the drums apart, there is a lil adjuster gear and it moves everytime you press brake, the adjuster came off the where it supposed to be and its kinda hanging on one of the springs, and thats where the ticking sound came from.
> 
> trying to get into the drums is realli PITA, I had to use a C clamp to get the brake shoes back in as well.
> 
> thx for the helps everyone


I am pleased to hear you fixed it.
Took my drums off at the weekend, my problem was not a loose adjuster.
But its Fixed, now have rear Disc brakes !!!!


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i had that same problem, all i did was replace the shoes


----------

